# Your lighting suggestions?



## dmpri (Dec 29, 2010)

So I am looking for everyones input on what you like for lighting interior projects up...I have seen the "weeble-wobble" types and think that might be the best solution. We do both new construction as well as repaints. Thanks for the help.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

dmpri said:


> So I am looking for everyones input on what you like for lighting interior projects up...I have seen the "weeble-wobble" types and think that might be the best solution. We do both new construction as well as repaints. Thanks for the help.


Welcome. That is a loaded question. Buckle up.

I like the husky telescoping tripods. Google it, there are some reviews of it online.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Halogens from a big box store, because its convenient.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Halogens from a big box store, because its convenient.


I'm so done with halogens. Always need one around for special ops, but hate them as the daily driver.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Cheap ones. The bulbs are expensive, and I just replace the whole lamp in most cases instead and toss the old one.

Edit I should say I bought a nice stand but have replaced the lamps several times.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> I'm so done with halogens. Always need one around for special ops, but hate them as the daily driver.


You use incandescent bulb spot lights?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

We have several diferent halogens.Tripods,singles,doubles,etc... I hate them all.They're hot,to bright cast to many shadows and just not a good true light.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Here are a few mentioned.

I like Brushjockeys homemade one, wonder where he has been?

And a review!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> You use incandescent bulb spot lights?


Not so much. Fluorescent and natural for many things, h bombs for others.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Dec 14, 2010)

there's the LED lights http://toolmonger.com/2008/03/06/dealmonger-130-led-rechargeable-cordless-work-light-48/


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

2buckcanuck said:


> there's the LED lights http://toolmonger.com/2008/03/06/dealmonger-130-led-rechargeable-cordless-work-light-48/


A battery powered light? I prefer a plug in.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> A battery powered light? I prefer a plug in.


Drywallers, ya know......:whistling2:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

IDK it would be cool if hitachi made one so I could use my charger and batteries. I would use it.

Edit found a plug in..
Amazon.com: Northern Industrial 104-LED Worklight: Home Improvement


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Drywallers, ya know......:whistling2:


they are a strange breed.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

how about this one for $270 It's metal halide. fostoria F-MH-1


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Dec 14, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> they are a strange breed.


was just showing you what they look like worky,I'm sure you can get one with a chord:yes:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

2buckcanuck said:


> was just showing you what they look like worky,I'm sure you can get one with a chord:yes:


Gotcha. John posted a link to one above. Is it like a string of LED Christmas lights? One goes out and the light is fried?


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> how about this one for $270 It's metal halide. fostoria F-MH-1


Yiks, you'd have to sell a lot of broken ladders to afford that one.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Jedi painters don't need lights.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> how about this one for $270 It's metal halide. fostoria F-MH-1


That would work, if I was painting a WWII prison camp:blink:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> how about this one for $270 It's metal halide. fostoria F-MH-1


We're not landing airplanes, just painting walls. :whistling2:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> We're not landing airplanes, just painting walls. :whistling2:


:notworthy:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

up there ^, that was cool.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

I prefer a bic lighter,,, it has thousand of lights, and it's only $1.00


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

Thought this was cool.






Gonna build 2 soon with some mods.


----------



## Scraper (Nov 22, 2009)

Funny you bring this up--I'm working the night shift in a doctors office and I mentioned to the receptionist how dark it is at night, my work lamps weren't helping. She said go to the pap smear room and get that light. I was like ewww, but it Really is a GOOD light. It has a goose neck and extends from 3' to about 6'. I'm seriously considering trying to get one. Its pretty heavy duty but not too bulky and easy to move around.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

*homemade work lights*

Made up a couple of these yesterday.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

We have had it with the halogen. We just use a pigtail and 300 - 200 watt bulbs and hang them where ever we can.

The 300w cost us 6 bucks here and as soon as you "look" at the light wrong the filament breaks! I budget one per job now.

We had a client (HO) who made "Ladder Light" his words - it was an octagon jb with a porcelain key light socket installed on a strip of plywood and screwed to his wooden 5 footer with the bulb pointing up. There was a hole through the plywood for an extension cord. We liked it and when I get a chance we will build some - using a clamp to hold it on the ladder.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

ragebhardt, I like the looks of that light. Super simple to make, wondering how bright they are. 

Would also be curious to see how they hold up in the field.


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> ragebhardt, I like the looks of that light. Super simple to make, wondering how bright they are.
> 
> Would also be curious to see how they hold up in the field.


Gonna find out how well they work out soon. 
They go into the field tomorrow.
They won't get alot of use till the winter season.
I will try to keep an update going as I use them.
I also have a 2' ext for them if needed.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

dmpri said:


> So I am looking for everyones input on what you like for lighting interior projects up...I have seen the "weeble-wobble" types and think that might be the best solution. We do both new construction as well as repaints. Thanks for the help.


Walmart has 18Watts PC w/ 7,000K bulb so you can paint at night and still can differentiate each paint color. Very bright and it's outlet at the end.


----------

